# Porsche tour



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

My brother-in-law and his wife are coming over from Adelaide and hiring a MH in the Frankfurt area. We are going to meet them and spend a few days together in the Black Forest region before going our separate ways
He is a Porsche nut and has booked us on a factory tour at Zuffenhausen
Does anyone have any experience of MH sites in that area that we can use as a base for our Swarzwald meanderings?
Oh happy days
MGB


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

There is a stelplaz at, Bietigheim-Bissingen, Wohnmobilstandplatz (allgem. Platz, RM-freundliche Gemeinde) district post code 74321. GPS 48.9616, 9.1263 which looks to be the closest. 

You should travel the famous route between Würzburg and Füssen known as the Romantic Road. Just google it for more info. You will see plenty of Porsche around Stutgart as most of the workers seem to drive them.


----------

